# R35 common problems



## mightydquinn (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello all,

I***8217;m guessing there***8217;s going to be quite a few, I***8217;m thinking of getting an early 35, can anyone give me some pointers on what common problems to look out for?

And secondly, if I were to get a 2011 model onwards instead, would people say they***8217;re worth the extra money and why?

Thanks for your help,
Chris


----------



## miked5 (Apr 9, 2018)

I’m in the same boat bud. Looking to buy 09/10 with no more the 40k miles after the new year. 

There’s the obvious bell housing rattle but not sure on many other common issues. 

Mike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

have a 2010 version for past 5 years with no problems at all, touch wood.

Bobby


----------



## mightydquinn (Sep 28, 2016)

Cheers you two.

I didn***8217;t think there were many issues other than the bell housing rattle and obviously I will get one that***8217;s been looked after. It***8217;s looking like early 30***8217;s really for an early model but looking more like 40ish for a decent ish 11 plate. Quite a big difference in price if there***8217;s not really any difference, that***8217;s unless I***8217;m missing something obviously!??


----------



## Trainer (Nov 3, 2015)

Owned my 2010 for two years got it from Litchfield's with 35k on clock they replaced the bell housing has part of the deal, only failed part I've had was the ABS module think this is quite common. Cars covered 50k miles now 
Think its the luck of the draw you can have has many issues with a low miler as you can with a higher millage car


----------



## mightydquinn (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks trainer, I know yours was done for free but is the bell housing replacement generally an expensive job?

I know buying a used car is pot luck, especially if I buy private!! I have a few cars already so been there many times but I***8217;ve always wanted a 35, and realistically they***8217;re so cheap now I actually won***8217;t mind driving it around everyday!!


----------



## gavm (Oct 17, 2017)

Checkout this guide. I'll be using it tomorrow ;-)

http://www.litchfieldmotors.com/wp-content/uploads/R35_buying_guide.pdf


----------



## gavm (Oct 17, 2017)

gavm said:


> Checkout this guide. I'll be using it tomorrow ;-)
> 
> http://www.litchfieldmotors.com/wp-content/uploads/R35_buying_guide.pdf


Good check of the gearbox is find a small quiet road and do a couple 3 point turns. If the box flashes or hesitates I'd be careful.


----------



## mightydquinn (Sep 28, 2016)

Cheers pal, that***8217;s a good list is that, I***8217;ll be sure to take that with me, and I never would have thought about doing a couple of three point turns! Thanks very much!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There mass produced cars, and regardless of manufacturer and model things happen and go wrong


----------



## mightydquinn (Sep 28, 2016)

I understand that pal. Just thinking it***8217;s good to know what to look out for from people that have owned them before jumping in and buying one!!


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Loads of info on a thread I started when I was looking here

The importance of buying a 2011 onwards GTR? - GT-R Register - Nissan Skyline and GT-R Drivers Club forum
https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/537154-importance-buying-2011-onwards-gtr.html

Lists the cosmetic differences and improvements mechanically over the two variants.

This is good for the differences over the years also

The differences between Nissan R35 GTR models - AT Performance Cars For Sale

Best of luck


----------



## andyevo (Jun 13, 2017)

Some good information there guys


----------



## andyevo (Jun 13, 2017)

Look for corrosion around door handles, under wing mirror mountings and boot lid. I have seen this on quite a few CBA's


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

floor and subframe corrossion


----------



## mightydquinn (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks for those links guys, definitely quite a few differences between the models really then, would explain the price difference! I***8217;m glad it explained the difference between the back edition and the premium edition too as I didn***8217;t realise that!!


----------



## mightydquinn (Sep 28, 2016)

Corrosion and rust is a new one too for me to check, I will deffo keep a look out, I was half expecting that though, even though they don***8217;t seem it, an early one is almost 10 years old!!!!


----------



## SteveR35 (Jul 4, 2018)

https://youtu.be/B9IMOMASqkQ

This is a good link. Also check for clunks when going over bumps, most likely sway bar bushes as was the case when I bought my 09 a few months ago


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mines for sale on here. It's garaged and serviced every 6 months even when low miles have been covered

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/563161-grey-2009-low-miles-premium-35-a.html


----------



## mightydquinn (Sep 28, 2016)

Cheers Steve, just to check though as that video gives different information, video system DBA models came out in 2012...

The CBA is 2009 to early 2011 isn***8217;t it? and in 2011 when they all became DBA models? So if I were to get an 11 plate it would be a DBA model??


----------



## mightydquinn (Sep 28, 2016)

Yours looks nice T reg, I***8217;ll be honest, I***8217;ve though about a cheeky offer on yours, almost sent you a PM, but couldn***8217;t due to post count!! The other problem is that I***8217;m in West Yorkshire and you***8217;re a long, long way down south!! I can***8217;t say I***8217;m not interested though even though I keep getting pointed towards buying the DBA model instead of the CBA model!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I'm in no hurry to sell it and its been too well cared for the last 7 years to just give it away.

Will maybe try Autotrader next year.


----------



## Jon_H (Dec 4, 2017)

also condensation in the headlights,dash lights not illuminating and failing AV units in earlier models(crackling sound from the speakers when the ign is turned on)


----------



## mightydquinn (Sep 28, 2016)

Probably best T reg if you***8217;re not in a rush to sell! I honestly can***8217;t believe how cheap and how many are for sale at the moment, definitely seems like a buyers market at the mo!!

Thanks John, I***8217;ll make sure I keep an eye for those too!


----------



## Trainer (Nov 3, 2015)

Trainer said:


> Owned my 2010 for two years got it from Litchfield's with 35k on clock they replaced the bell housing has part of the deal, only failed part I've had was the ABS module think this is quite common. Cars covered 50k miles now
> Think its the luck of the draw you can have has many issues with a low miler as you can with a higher millage car


Think a bell housing is around a Grand most have probably been done


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

mightydquinn said:


> I honestly can't believe how cheap and how many are for sale at the moment


To be honest the number for sale on Pistonheads and Autotrader remains pretty constant. Depends on what cheap is to your wallet  but yeah, they have taken a bit of a knock this year.



mightydquinn said:


> definitely seems like a buyers market at the mo!!


If you're buying privately, yes. If you're buying from one of the big indy's then I'd say no. They have a pretty good turn around and don't need to give them away. They'll happily swat away a cheeky low ball knowing another punter will be along soon.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

The original CBA, first in the UK in early 2009, on a preordered basis, was only £54k. That very quickly rose to over £62k, by September 2009, for the black edition with navigation. A different beast altogether. There are a lot of pre-ordered base models trying to pass themselves off as the latter. Don’t get stung.

CBA(MY10) to DBA(MY11) that matters, is basically different alloys and DBA has gaytime running lights :chuckle:


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> The original CBA, first in the UK in early 2009, on a preordered basis, was only £54k. That very quickly rose to over £62k, by September 2009, for the black edition with navigation. A different beast altogether. There are a lot of pre-ordered base models trying to pass themselves off as the latter. Don’t get stung.
> 
> CBA(MY10) to DBA(MY11) that matters, is basically different alloys and DBA has gaytime running lights :chuckle:


Oh yeah, because they're the _only_ differences


----------



## mightydquinn (Sep 28, 2016)

Cheers all for the comments again. I think I***8217;m heading towards a 2011 model year really if I can find one and I didn***8217;t know about the pre order cars. Yes, I suppose cheap is all relative pal, I can***8217;t argue on that! A grand ain***8217;t too bad for the bell housing sorting! I***8217;ve always wanted one so thinking now is hopefully the time, and I think I***8217;ll take a punt and go private if I find something that***8217;s a good enough price to make it worth the gamble! I***8217;ll be looking after whichever one I get and it will look nice sat at the side of the R34 GTR!! ***x1f44d;***x1f3fb;


----------



## jimbo1234567 (Sep 17, 2018)

ive looked all over the place and I cant find a defintive list of differences between the 2014 and 2015 cars. I read somewhere that the suspension might be different but that's all. im looking for a 2014 car but wondering if I should hold out for a 2015 ?


----------

